# Bill Hays Ranger Target Tac Review and HTS comp.



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

First off I'd like to apologize for not having any pictures. Currently I'm having a bad trifecta with computers right now. Have a nice computer at home I can connect my phone to but no internet, old slow computer I can't connect my phone to at work with internet and for some reason my phone isn't letting me upload directly from it.

Anyway. I ordered the polymer Ranger Target Tac two weeks ago. Bill and his wife were fast at getting it out. Postal service was not. Even though Bill sent it the next day after ordering the post office didn't get it to me for a week. And of course I'm sick the day it comes. Some one didn't want me playing with it apparently. I spent what time I could over the weekend shooting but got the most time Monday. I didn't receive any extra slingshot like I've heard others get  but I did get the DVD Bill made(didn't get one with my HTS). I made my wife sit down and watch it with me. I already knew most of it but she learned some things and it helped her understand what I'm talking about half the time. I think its a great tool to look back at if someone has questions.

Ranger shoots great and felt good in the hand. The target tac is more of a dedicated ttf shooter and doesn't have the universal forks. At least for bands that is, tubes could be done TTF or OTT. It has larger holes for tubes than the regular ranger. And I assume I could use the Predator Pro Attachments with it. The other two differences between this and the regular ranger is the pinky hole and the ruberized grip. The polymer already has a texture to it and the ruberizing doesn't add to that. To me, it just gives you a better grip so your hand doesn't slip around, especially if you start to sweat. My only question is can I shape it a little more for less pressure on my fore finger with the rubberized grip? I assume I could but would loose the rubberizing.

Comparing the Ranger Target Tac(RTT) the the Hathcock Target Sniper(HTS). Most of my comparing is going to be for size. Because they are such different shooting styles with hand position, everyone will have a different result. Personally, I like shooting the RTT a little more right now. That could be because it's new to me. At first I thought I was a little better with the HTS but I'm starting to feel more comfortable naturally shooting the RTT. For me atleast, I feel I have to run down a check list when shooting the HTS. Where with the RTT I just pick up, pull back and shoot. That is not a knock toward the HTS at all. It is still a phenominal shooter. And after longer shooting sessions my holding hand is far less fatigued with the HTS.

Size wise the RTT is about 3/4" think and the HTS is 1" thick. Width and length is basically the same at about 4 1/4" wide and 5 3/4" long. Which is kind of funny since a lot of people say the HTS is too big. Really shows you how grip position makes a big difference. Where you pinch between your thumb and fore finger is the same distance. Inside the fork measurments are about the same with the RTT being about 1/4" narrower.(RTT 2 1/4" HTS 2 1/2") The biggest difference in fork measurments is the depth (RTT 1 3/4" HTS 2 1/4")

Over all I really like this slingshot. I was deciding between it and the Scout. And the two of them are very similar. Basically one has a pinky hole and one has a palm swell. But price and the fact that I already owned a great slingshot from Bill helped swayed my opinion. Plus, Bill's website and videos really helped me get into slingshots. A Scout will eventually be in my future though. For now this has taken over as my go to.

Pros:

Price

Durability

Pocketable

Very universal for different size shooters(even left hand or right without rebanding)

Cons:

Not the prettiest(if that matters.....not to me)

No OTT option with flats(but this doesn't bother me)

Thanks for reading everyone. Hope you enjoyed my review.


----------

